# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Как проверить почту на рассылку спама

## Kass

Cегодня я получил вот такое  письмо 
Здравствуйте! 

Ваш профиль будет заблокирован, в связи с жалобой поступившей к администрации 05.03.2009. Согласно пункту 13.3 пользовательского соглашения, Mail.ru оставляет за собой право временно приостановить, либо прекратить предоставление услуг Mail.ru, своевременно уведомив об этом пользователя. 

Для продолжения пользования электронным адресом, Вам необходимо подтвердить, что Ваш электронный адрес не используется спам-ботом для рассылки рекламных писем. 

На вас поступают жалобы. Вам последние предупреждение,для подтверждения Вашего электронного адреса. 

Вы можете подтвердить Ваш электронный адрес, Опровергнуть заявление можно, пройдя по ссылке.
Если заявка не будет отклонена в течении 7 дней, ваш почтовый аккуант будет заблокирован. Ей присвоен номер 2009474861215660. 

С уважением,
Cлужба поддержки почтовой системы Mail.ru

Я понимаю что это развод но назревает вопрос : Каким образом можно проверить не идет ли рассылка спама с моего почтового ящика ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Lexxus

*Kass*, проверить компьютер на вирусы - раздел Помогите.

----------


## Damien

> Каким образом можно проверить не идет ли рассылка спама с моего почтового ящика ?


анализируя исходящий трафик.

----------


## Kass

А как можно проанализировать исходящий трафик с мыла ?

----------


## Bacardi

С какого адреса пришло письмо!

Кидай ссылку сюда!

----------


## bolshoy kot

> Опровергнуть заявление можно, пройдя по ссылке.


Напишите ссылку.

----------


## Kass

> Напишите ссылку.


Ссылку к сожалению удалил вместе с письмом от греха подальше .
Письмо пришло с адреса если не ошибаюсь  [email protected]  по крайней мере что то в этом духе !
 Как можно проанализировать исходящий трафик с мыла ?

----------


## Bacardi

> Как можно проанализировать исходящий трафик с мыла ?


Вот удалил ссылку - не получишь и ответ!

----------


## pig

Исходящий трафик с Mail.ru может проанализировать только администрация Mail.ru.

----------


## wowka

> Исходящий трафик с Mail.ru может проанализировать только администрация Mail.ru.


Ну почему...косвенно можно  понять, использует кто то его или нет - установив опцию - показать IP последнего захода в ящик.... по моему по
POP/SMTP - так же покажет.... НО чего проще, изменил пароль на ящик (на длинный....сложный) и все

Другое дело, троян, с твоей машины - рассылает, что то. Тут
netstat -a 
поможет


НО САМОЕ правильное - скопировать письмо в форму обратной связи mail.ru и ЗАДАТЬ вопрос - от вас ли пришло ЭТО - думаю все точки над i тут и выплывут

И еще - сделав поиск можно увидеть, что есть такой пользователь [email protected]  - и что имеет свой Мир, что продает  Mazda — 3, что живет в Москве.... так шо стоит стукнуть в поддержку майла.... на такое поведение...пусть прибьют ящик

----------

